# Castelo Branco?



## travelling-man

Do we have any forum members living anywhere near the Castelo Branco area please?


----------



## noserhodes

hi travellingman we are from the castelo region and not a million miles from your area,
we do have friends near to pedragao grande also.
we have not had time to post lately as we are too busy with work,but hope to get on the forum more over the winter months


----------



## travelling-man

Great..... do you know Ladoeiro at all & if so, how far from there would I find such things as doctors, hospitals & a decent supermarket please?

I've seen a superb property in that area but need to know about all the usual amenities.


----------



## noserhodes

hi travellingman no unfortunately we are on the opposite of castelo from where you looking at property.
however having said that there are superb facilities in castelo itself there is nothing you wouldnt be able to find there, we come over to do all our shopping food, diy stores etc, hospital there also, and for me some great fishing venues nearby.
supermarkets are abundant two lidls jumbo continente modelo intermarche etc etc, spoilt for choice really, idanha a lovely place and of course fundao not too far away either.


----------



## travelling-man

OK Thanks..... I've never been into CB itself but it sounds like it'll probably have more facilities nearby than we have here in Figuiero Dos Vinhos.

Please tell me more about the fishing in that area?


----------



## canoeman

Start off with Google Earth sat and maps as a freguesia Freguesia do Ladoeiro it's not going to have the amenities which will be centred around the Camara Municpio de Idanha-a-Nova

Freguesia's only a population of 1290 so not exactly crowded or likely to have a lot.
Camaras about 12kms, which would be healthcare etc, Castelo Branco 25kms for better shopping, you can check supermatkets etc by going onto their sites and using postcode which for Ladoediro is 6060-263 as a central point


----------



## noserhodes

hi castelo is the major city in that area and does offer absolutely everything outdoor pools with slides wave machines etc bowling, football and on and on.
they even have fast food outlets (not my thing), but there is nothing you wouldnt find there way bigger than figueros.
for fishing you have the marateca stuffed with naturally bred carp amongst other fish and of course idanha as well which is huge as yet i have not the time to fish that one but am reliably informed its just as good, the hardest part is because they are so vast it can take a while to locate the fish but anything upto a dozen carp per session is the norm if you have good fishing knowledge.
i myself have 30 years plus in competition angling and the methods change frequently so you need to be on the ball and know whats working at certain times of the year


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks to you both.

The more I see of the area the more I like it...... I guess largely because it's so like Africa in many ways.

I'm a bit worried about how cold the winters get and how long they last but I haven't really looked into that yet. - Any advice would obviously be very welcome.


----------



## canoeman

Historical records Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal doesn't replace personal knowledge.
Freguisa site has some info as it's a centre for melons can't be that bad?


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks again!


----------



## cieloytierra

Hi there!

We are in the Fundao area, the area of cherries of Portugal (and best of the world


----------



## VinhoVerde

I find the western part of central Portugal (Coimbra region) with eucalyptus-studded hills and turbine-lined ridges quite unattractive. Unfortunately, it has wonderful agricultural terraces with enchanting xisto abodes as well.
Thus, I too am interested in the Castelo Branco region and wonder if anyone cares to update us with their assessment of life in this part of Portugal? What do you like best? Least? What would you have done differently? Which are the particularly good and interesting nooks and crannies of the region? Which parts should be avoided? Too much land? Too little? Neighbors too noisy? Water? Heat? Humidity? Wells?
I'm thinking of a quintinha or abandoned monastery, a modest degree of self-sufficiency, and a good internet connection...
Many thanks in anticipation and in retrospect for all the interesting preceding posts and replies.


----------



## smudges

I, too, am looking forward to seeing the replies. Any comments re Tomar area as well greatly appreciated. I knew nothing about the turbines and I must say it has put me off that area. Thanks for letting me butt in on this thread!


----------



## travelling-man

Tomar is a beautiful town and the Templar festivals are especially interesting..... As for the turbines, I've no idea why and I appreciate I'm in the minority, but I quite enjoy seeing them.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

VinhoVerde said:


> I find the western part of central Portugal (Coimbra region) with eucalyptus-studded hills and turbine-lined ridges quite unattractive. Unfortunately, it has wonderful agricultural terraces with enchanting xisto abodes as well.
> Thus, I too am interested in the Castelo Branco region and wonder if anyone cares to update us with their assessment of life in this part of Portugal? What do you like best? Least? What would you have done differently? Which are the particularly good and interesting nooks and crannies of the region? Which parts should be avoided? Too much land? Too little? Neighbors too noisy? Water? Heat? Humidity? Wells?
> I'm thinking of a quintinha or abandoned monastery, a modest degree of self-sufficiency, and a good internet connection...
> Many thanks in anticipation and in retrospect for all the interesting preceding posts and replies.


Hi, I have friends over Penamacor way, both lots from SA, one lot have had enough and are selling/leaving the other are slowly building a "farm" from where there was nothing. I'll PM you contact details as neither are on this forum.


----------



## VinhoVerde

Hi all,
I have traveled to the CB region a few times now and thought to let those interested in this region know my perception of it. Unfortunately, I have not lived there and cannot comment on those very important practical aspects of daily life.

In general, I find this region quite appealing with a wide range of characteristics, from the mountainous west to the plains of the east. The climate seems to be generally drier and warmer (at least this time of the year and judging by the vegetation) - somewhat like that of California (for NA readers). A mediterranean rather than an atlantic climate. The landscapes and vegetation also remind me more of the mediterranean. 

More specifically, along the west, there are pine-covered hills and mountains with little, intensively worked, fertile valleys. The landscape is somewhat similar (but drier) than that of central Portugal. As and example, consider the picture taken near Casegas. 

Going east, one leaves the mountains and the plains open up with long sweeping views toward Spain. One of my favorite sights is the western approach to the village of Sarzedas. Every time I see it, it reminds me of the famous Alhambra (in Granada, Spain), just on a smaller and more intimate scale. To me, it is a lyrical view and absolutely lovely.

Near CB, on the plains, there are wonderful, undulating, oak-dotted landscapes with mata (brush) and the occasional umbrella pine with its tall and wide canopy. To me, this is an authentic 'mediterranean' landscape. It is unadulterated and it's genuineness pleasing to the eye as, for example, near Escalos de Baixo.

North-west of CB, towards the Serra da Gardunha mountains, the landscape seems to be more open, with rolling hills, intensively cultivated, fertile, and well-watered from the mountain rain run-off. The landscape, around Alpedrinha, has a classical, rather 'Tuscan' look to it. 

Finally, north-east of CB, one encounters the sporadic hills and ridges upon which Monsanto and Penha Garcia are perched. It is also brush land, with interspersed oak trees, and the Serra da Estrela mountains forming a border of blue in the distance. The picture shows a view from Penha Garcia towards Monsanto.

Now, I realize that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and fully respect everyone's right to have different opinions. Fortunately, Portugal has such an enormous range of scenery and climates, just about anyone will encounter something pleasing somewhere.

Finally, my apologies to the OP if I have incorrectly handled their thread.


----------



## VinhoVerde

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi, I have friends over Penamacor way, both lots from SA, one lot have had enough and are selling/leaving the other are slowly building a "farm" from where there was nothing. I'll PM you contact details as neither are on this forum.


Would be appreciated, thanks. VV


----------



## kelliebrian

Hi we are moving to the Castelo branco area in September we are counting the days hours and minutes lol we have really fell in love with the area. We brought a beautiful house there in may. I'm sure we will have lots of questions for people on this forum when we get there.


----------



## canoeman

Congratulations, or before so you don't suddenly get here and realize you might have needed information before move


----------



## siobhanwf

:welcome: to Expatforum Kelliebrian

Ask all the question you want and don`t forget that you can search for any information that will help. Keep posting and reading there is always someone (with experience) who can give you an answer


----------



## kelliebrian

I think we are all sorted at the minute the only thing we can't find out is what we need to do to take my partners guns with us a shot gun and air rifle he has got a European firearms pass but we can't seem to find what we will need when we get to portugal. Don't get me wrong if we can't take them it's no big problem,


----------



## kelliebrian

Thank you for the welcome, we are reading everything at the minute just in case there is something we haven't thought about and this forum is great as now I'm looking into a calming collar for our cat for the journey


----------



## canoeman

kelliebrian said:


> I think we are all sorted at the minute the only thing we can't find out is what we need to do to take my partners guns with us a shot gun and air rifle he has got a European firearms pass but we can't seem to find what we will need when we get to portugal. Don't get me wrong if we can't take them it's no big problem,


Air rifle doesn't count As a visitor that's sufficient for shotguns but once a Resident you reguire licence Licença de Uso e Porte de Arma As armas Â» Obtenção de licenças
and a hunting licence & permit Licença de Caça, Carta do Caçado plus insurance and usual gun cabinets but more importantly a exam in Portuguese, believe there are ways around with a correct "licence" that can be registered here, suggest asking Travellingman


----------



## kelliebrian

Thank u for that will look into it all now and will try to ask travellingman


----------



## canoeman

You'll need at least 2 more posts before you can PM

The link for Licences translates ok, you'll find some things you want/need information on will only really get any results when you search in Portuguese


----------



## VinhoVerde

Excellent! Welcome and good luck with the move!


----------



## travelling-man

Licencing requirements for air rifles depends on calibre...... and storage depends on number & type of weapons. For example, you can have 2 rifles and 2 shotguns without a gun safe but over 2 of each & under 25, you need a gun safe. Over 25, requires a strongroom. 

Portugal has a pig stuff of a set of firearms & hunting laws and they'll drive you nuts...... but if you have a Euro firearms pass, it's a lot easier to at least keep and store them and you'll be able to convert them to a detention permit fairly easily........ that permit allows you to keep and store your firearms but not to use them or hold ammo...... for that, you need a hunting licence and a further licence that you only get if you can pass a written exam and a range test that shows you know the laws here and are safe with firearms. 

Technically, the licencing authority (PSP) are bound by law to give you the written test in any of the official EU languages but in reality, it has to be in Portuguese which makes it virtually impossible to pass........ and I'm currently fighting that.


----------



## travelling-man

I forgot to say the application fees from beginning to end are several hundred Euros and although they'll allow you an interpreter for the 1 day course about the PT act, they will not allow you one for the written exam etc. 

Also, they won't accept a UK qualification because although there's the BDS course that qualifies you for deer, there's not anything in the UK that qualifies you for wild boar or birds etc.


----------



## Centralbound

You must be able to understand Portuguese to safely and legally use a firearm in Portugal. Why not just get your head down and learn the lingo?


----------



## travelling-man

Centralbound said:


> You must be able to understand Portuguese to safely and legally use a firearm in Portugal. Why not just get your head down and learn the lingo?


Why?

There's nothing in the Portuguese firearms legislation that states that and the European Commission quite clearly state on their website that all official forms in any and all EU countries must be available in all European official languages.


----------



## kelliebrian

Thank you so much for all of the info traveling man I think taking that all on board we will be leaving them in the uk for now but a big thank you for your help


----------



## travelling-man

Don't worry too much..... if you have a European firearms pass, it'll be easier for you and you should be able to convert that into a detention permit at the very least......

Feel free to PM me if you need additional info.


----------



## canoeman

Far easier to bring with you and as TM suggests, gets more difficult once your a Resident here and not a UK Resident any more, as far as I'm aware at this point any UK Licences will be void and so would your European pass


----------



## travelling-man

You should be able to transfer the UK FAC & EU firearms pass to at least a detention permit which will allow you to hold the weapons at home but not use them or hold ammo.


----------



## kelliebrian

Thank you for all your help with this matter it does seem a bit of a mine field and has given us a lot to think about at the moment I think we are going to leave the 2 guns back in the uk and maybe buy a smaller air rifle over there at some point as the property we have brought has a lot of land with it and very rural, mmmm roll on September sorry thinking about sitting on the patio over there again lol but really I would like to thank everyone again for helping us with this.


----------



## canoeman

What I was pointing out to you, when not if you register your Residence in Portugal you can no longer keep the guns legally in UK as the Licences, Permissions only cover UK Residents and your European Pass only covers you/guns in EU whilst you are a UK Resident.

EU/UK/Portuguese Residence regulations say 
A) You cannot be a Resident in 2 countries (but could be classed a Tax Resident in more than 1 but that is a different thing entirely)
B) You must Register your Residence after 3 months and before 4th Month


----------



## travelling-man

There is a fairly straightforward way to do it but (technically) only during that 3 month window before you get residency.

You bring them in on the Euro F/A pass and then whenever is convenient in the next few weeks, apply for the detention permit, lodge the F/As with the PSP for safe keeping and then get your residencia. 

Then when the detention permit is granted (in BOTH plastic ID card and paper permits which come separately) and after you have your residencia, you can collect the F/As and take them home and that application usually takes about 6 -8 weeks.

Oh and for transport and for storage in Portugal, you also need to have trigger locks on them but they're available here for about €15 each.


----------



## Ryan Karan

Hi all.
New to Forum and looking to relocate. 
Not wanting to hijack anybodies thread and would like to start my own but can't seem to work out how.
Any help appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Strontium

Ryan Karan said:


> Hi all.
> New to Forum and looking to relocate.
> Not wanting to hijack anybodies thread and would like to start my own but can't seem to work out how.
> Any help appreciated.
> Thank you.


Hi

Log in
Go to this page 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/

Above the topics/listings on LeftHand Side the tab says "post a new thread"
but it may be you need a few posts before being authorized.


----------

